# Erfahrungen mit Braun Series oder Philips One Blade?



## FrazeColder (6. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Ich müsste mir mal so langsam einen neuen Rasierer zulegen, da mein alter leider schon am zerfallen ist... - Schiebe das zwar schon 2 Monate auf, aber jetzt ist mal Schluss.
Bisher hatte ich einen, schon etwas älteren Rasierer, von Braun. War eigtl. mit dem immer zufrieden. Nicht viel Schnick'Schnack, einfach und handlich.
Allerdings kauft man ja heutzutage auch keinen Rasierer mehr, sondern gleich ein halbe Einrichtung... - Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin hier raus gestoßen: lI❶Il ▷ Trockenrasierer von Braun - Unterschiede der Series Reihe

Zwar weiß ich jetzt mal, was die Unterschiede sind, kann mir jedoch leider nichts darunter vorstellen. Meiner Meinung nach reicht der Braun Series 1 eigtl. ja schon aus!
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem?

Allerdings bin ich dann auch noch auf den Philips One Blade dort gestoßen lI❶Il ▷ Der Philips OneBlade im Test- Herren Trockenrasierer der wohl das einfachste eines Rasierers sein soll.
Trimmen und rasieren. Reicht mir eigtl. Allerdings muss ich ja auch irgendwie wieder meine Bedenken bei dem komischen Gerät äußern...
Hat den damit schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Würde mich über ein wenig Austausch freuen!
MfG und Danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2016)

Hatte von Braun mal einen der 7er Reihe und war zufrieden, er war teuer aber das Ergebniss recht gut, habe ich für den Preis auch erwartet. Ich habe ihn aber leider mal fallen lassen und dann war er nur noch Schrott.  Nutze aktuell einen von Philips, keine Ahnung welches Modell, das nach einer Reise nicht mehr richtig will, rasieren tut er, aber er hört sich anders an. 
Als Notlösung habe ich einen von Gillette der schlechter Rasiert als ein 2 Jahre alter Scherkopf vom Philips , hast also eine gute Entscheidung getroffen dir einen elektrischen zu holen, ich hole mir als nächstes ein Rasiermesser, aber da werde ich einiges an Übung brauchen.


----------



## FrazeColder (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, das ist natürlich ärgerlich... - Aber dennoch Vielen Dank.
Ich denke, ich werde mal den One Blade testen.


----------

